# Toilet Not Secure to Floor



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

There should be a bolt on each side of the bowl at the floor. Check to see if the nuts are tight or if the bolts are broken. Try tightening the nuts first. Don't "crank" on them, just snug them up. If one or both of the bolts are broken, you will need to lift the toilet, replace the wax seal and replace the bolts.


----------



## CommMajor101 (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks! i'll give that a shot and post back what happens


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Another thing it could be is the toilet flange not being secured to the floor. If this is the case it wont matter if the toilet bolts are tight or not. Any play in the piping will be evidenced at the toilet itself.


----------



## CommMajor101 (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks JDC - I don't know what any of that means - haha. What's flange? What does "play with the piping" mean? What will be the evidence at the toilet? Thanks again!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

The drain pipe that goes to your toilet comes up through the floor and ends at the closet flange. This flange has holes in it to connect to the floor to prevent movement, which can ruin the wax seal or possibly break the pipe. In the link below, notice that the flange has elongated holes and round holes. The round holes are for securing to the floor. The elongated holes are what the closet bolt hook into. The closet bolts have oval shaped heads on them that lock onto the flange and hold the toillet steady. Just click on the link below.

http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/51-291-closet-flanges.aspx


----------



## CommMajor101 (Jul 23, 2006)

ok so the bolts seem to be tight, so i guess it's the flange and other things you mentioned. who do i call to come a fix it? i wish i could do it myself, but I can't lift a toilet, so a plumber or someone else? thanks for your help!


----------

